

Calendar as Filter - mad44
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/calendar_as_filter/

======
kailoa
Scott Adams blog has the best "thought experiments." It's like a playground
for out of the box thinking. This is just one great example.

------
psm42
It's coming...

<http://sixleaf.com>

~~~
rms
You should tell Scott Adams

~~~
psm42
Sure thing, but perhaps when it's ready. Not too long now.

------
kqr2
This made me think of the Whereabouts Clock:

[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/groups/sds/whereabouts_c...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/groups/sds/whereabouts_clock.aspx)

------
Raphael
Incredible how the guy can come up with such an idea and decide to post it on
his blog between drawing comics. Why not start work immediately?

------
sanj
It's already here:

<http://luckycal.com>

I will write to Scott today.

------
gojomo
If Adams is correct, this could be good news for Facebook... or something
Facebook-like for families.

